# Gentoon ohjeet ja oppaat suomeksi

## Flammie

Gentoon oppaita on suomennettu jonkin verran. Ne löytyvät osoitteesta http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fi/. Suomennettujen oppaiden ajantasaisuuden voi varmistaa dokumenttilistaussivulta, tai yleensä vertaamalla dokumenttien (tällä hetkellä) oikeassa yläkulmassa olevaa päivämäärää alkukieliseen.

Dokumenteissa olevista virheistä voi ilmoittaa vastuulliselle kääntäjälle, jonka sähköpostiosoite on (tällä hetkellä) ohjesivujen oikeassa reunassa olevassa palkissa. Myös bugzillaa saa käyttää. Irkillä ja muilla viestimillä voi myös yrittää mutteivät ne ole niin luotettavia. Jos kyseessä oleva virhe liittyy terminologisiin valintoihin, siitä keskustellaan postituslistalla gentoo-doc-fi@gentoo.org.

Suomentamiseen voi myös halutessaan ottaa osaa, lisätietoja löytyy gentoo-sivuiltani ja sen jälkeen minulta, yhteydenottokeinot on kuvattu noilla sivuilla.

----------

